
I Was Taking Pictures of My Daughters. A Stranger Thought Otherwise (2014) - indigodaddy
https://www.washingtonpost.com/opinions/i-was-taking-pictures-of-my-daughters-but-a-stranger-thought-i-was-exploiting-them/2014/08/29/34831bb8-2c6c-11e4-994d-202962a9150c_story.html
======
hanging
“I would be remiss if I didn’t ask if you were okay” is all he said.

The father _later_ hunts him down and confronts him with, "Excuse me, sir, but
you just embarrassed me in front of my children and strangers. And what you
said was racist.”

He later proceeds to write an _editorial_ about this perceived denigration.

Um, okay. _Somebody_ certainly embarrassed the father, anyway.

Meanwhile, the world becomes, incrementally, less likely to look out for his
family's safety.

